# Open Word Monster Killing type games



## nilanko24 (Jul 14, 2012)

I am looking out for games (PC) which consist of an open world and include killing of monsters very similar to Lost planet 2, Darksiders...can anybody suggest some good ones?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

Killing Floor. Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 14, 2012)

Half-Life


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not sure of open world thing, but Half life series is must play. 
Hard Reset is good.


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 14, 2012)

Half Life Series


----------



## digitaltab (Jul 14, 2012)

crysis series, devil may cry 4, dead space series,


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2012)

Open world? Killing Monsters?

Prototype


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2012)

Bullet Storm
Bulletstorm - GameSpot.com
funny game, loved kicking & slide kick in it


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Open world? Killing Monsters?
> 
> Prototype



Yes, incredibly awesome but repetitive.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yes, incredibly awesome but repetitive.



All that I can think of when killing monsters and open world are in the same line. Thinking of that, all fantasy RPGs fit the bill.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 14, 2012)

i think gear of war is also monster killing


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

Open world + monster = *SKYRIM*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> all fantasy RPGs fit the bill.



this.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 14, 2012)

Alok said:


> Open world + monster = *SKYRIM*



half-life and skyrim probably are more 'sensible' ones from the lot of monster-slaying games 
some other good ones that i remember are 'undying', 'dead space', 'painkiller', 'the shadow of colossus' (PS2), etc. there are just too many 

BTW, so 'kola' now i understood, what was 'kola' 
had read in some thread earlier that you were going to change your username to a proper name


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> *'the shadow of colossus' (PS2),*
> 
> BTW, so 'kola' now i understood, what was 'kola'



liked this game very much.

Yeah that was my name


----------



## aaruni (Jul 14, 2012)

I think we should not forget Resident Evil Series


----------



## Alok (Jul 14, 2012)

^true , both 4 and 5 are Superb.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 15, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> *half-life* and skyrim probably are more 'sensible' ones from the lot of monster-slaying games
> some other good ones that i remember are 'undying', 'dead space', 'painkiller', 'the shadow of colossus' (PS2), etc. there are just too many
> 
> BTW, so 'kola' now i understood, what was 'kola'
> had read in some thread earlier that you were going to change your username to a proper name



Half Life is not open world IMHO. Neither are the rest except Skyrim. Edit: Except "Shadow of the colossus" as well.

One more title comes to my mind : STALKER

Edit : *Fallout 3/New Vegas*


----------



## Anorion (Jul 15, 2012)

Turok


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2012)

Dark Souls, pre purchase.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 15, 2012)

^ That is the boss of the boss of monsters. Play at your own risk.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2012)

*proper open world + monster slayin*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R 
Borderlands 1
TESV:Skyrim
Witcher 1/2
Prototype


----------



## Desmond (Jul 16, 2012)

Piyush said:


> *proper open world + monster slayin*
> 
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R
> *Borderlands 1*
> ...



S|-|1t!!! How I forgot Borderlands!!!???

Also, I think all Elder Scrolls series fit the bill.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

1. Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
2. DarkSector
3. Silent Hill 3
4. NecroVision
5. Prey
6. Doom 3 - how come all of you forgot it


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ That is the boss of the boss of monsters. Play at your own risk.


And aptly named "Prepare to Die" version of this game 



topgear said:


> 1. Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
> 2. DarkSector
> 3. Silent Hill 3
> 4. NecroVision
> ...



Doom 3 is not open world.

Silent Hill 3 is kind of.

Someone please edit the title of thread to include Open Word Monster Killing games.

Another good one is VTMB.


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2012)

^^ except from KOAR every other game ain't actually a open world game but they are scary as hell with tons of monsters to slash and shoot


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2012)

theres at least two kinds of open worlds, Skyrim seems to be the only persistent open world mentioned so far, but yeah many fantasy mmos do fit the bill
try World of Midgard, for phones, still in beta, playable with a pc client and on droids

hmm what about BioShock, fit the bill?


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2012)

Bioshock is ant a open world game but monster killing ? yeah , it can fir the bill and Bioshock and Bioshock 2 both are good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2012)

nilanko24 said:


> I am looking out for games (PC) which consist of an open world and include killing of monsters very similar to Lost planet 2, Darksiders...can anybody suggest some good ones?



Rage 



GhorMaanas said:


> BTW, so 'kola' now i understood, what was 'kola'
> had read in some thread earlier that you were going to change your username to a proper name



Koka Kola


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 17, 2012)

Dragon Age? I played DA II. Is this game considered to be Open world?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 17, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Dragon Age? I played DA II. Is this game considered to be Open world?



not proper open world
if you have played games like Elder scrolls, GTA series, Farcry,etc... you can differentiate between DA II and these


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2012)

^also Fallout 3


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2012)

Include FNV as well


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^also Fallout 3





topgear said:


> Include FNV as well



that "ETC." included them both


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Sznusq3TQu0[/YOUTUBE]

Turok


----------



## tomys24 (Jul 21, 2012)

unreal ?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 21, 2012)

tomys24 said:


> unreal ?



If you talking about the earlier Unreal, then yes. If you talking about UT, then no.


----------



## nilanko24 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thankyou everybody.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 9, 2012)

Open world and monster killing? Play Dark Souls. Insanely difficult so be ready to die a million times in the game


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

Too many games to name. I guess all the RPGs will fit in this category but it depends on the OP whether he wants a RPG or a simpler game.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 10, 2012)

You noobs forgot Gothic 2.


----------



## Flash (Dec 10, 2012)

One from me:
Prince of Persia (2008 video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

